

Mac vs. Acer, IBM, Dell, etc.: The Debate is Over - lr
http://lucasrockwell.blogspot.com/2008/09/debate-is-over.html

======
tdoggette
>>Now that the Mac runs on the "x86" architecture, there is no more need to
debate the price of a Mac vs. the price of an IBM, or Acer, or Dell, etc.,
etc. Why?

Why? Because now that they use the same hardware, you can see exactly how much
the Apple industrial design is costing you. Hint: It's a lot.

~~~
lr
Absolutely! And that's the point. Design costs money, and there are people who
actually care about design.

